# Guinea pig breeder looking for outlets



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

I'm a breeder of guinea pigs and I'm looking for outlets to sell my males. They are fed on a good diet of quality dried food, hay which is roughage which is good for them and helps to keep them in condition and it keeps their teeth short, and they have fresh vegetables each day and in the summer freshly picked grass too. They live in specially made housing and live a happy life before killed. 

Guinea pigs will be stored in my fridge or freezer waiting your collection or I might be able to post them to you using a cool box. I live near Bournemouth, Dorset BH22.

If interested please contact me and tell me what size guinea pig you need. 

Prices to follow.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Try classifieds.


----------



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

Rottalma said:


> Try classifieds.


Do you mean on this forum or in a paper?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

no more cats said:


> Do you mean on this forum or in a paper?


if i was you i would post it in this section reword the title to sound better 


Feeder - Reptile Forums


i would also advertise live guinea pigs

Domestic & Exotics Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

awh said:


> if i was you i would post it in this section reword the title to sound better
> 
> 
> Feeder - Reptile Forums
> ...


Any suggestions on how to word the title, what would you say?


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

Something to suggest that you are breeding cavies for frozen food rather than pets, as I originally thought from your title.


----------



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

No I wasn't advertising pets I was advertising male guinea pigs as food.
I'm not selling them live but all ready dead. Anyway I all ready have someone interested so they understood what I meant.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

no more cats said:


> Any suggestions on how to word the title, what would you say?


something like "humanly killed guinea pigs for sale"

i hope they are humanly killed not just stuck in a freezer

why are you killing them i would of though you could manage to sell the young , i myself use to have 44 adults (10 males and 34 females) i used to bred most of the females each year and never had trouble selling the young


----------



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

The males I sell to pet shops but selling them this way I don't know who will buy them and if they will be looked after properly. The health and care of my guinea pigs is as important to me as the care and health is to your snakes, if they are killed it will be done humanly and not put in a freezer to freeze to death which would be a horrible way to die. 

You no longer need to be concerned about the welfare of my guinea pigs their best interest is in my heart.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

no more cats said:


> The males I sell to pet shops but selling them this way I don't know who will buy them and if they will be looked after properly. The health and care of my guinea pigs is as important to me as the care and health is to your snakes, if they are killed it will be done humanly and not put in a freezer to freeze to death which would be a horrible way to die.
> 
> You no longer need to be concerned about the welfare of my guinea pigs their best interest is in my heart.


Ok so instead of giving them to petshops which could result in bad lives but could result in good lives you kill them why not put them on Gumtree and ask to inspect the cage there going into first that way you make more money aswell because you can only sell frozen Guinea for a few quid a time


----------



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

I am making no more comment on this.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Depends how much you'd be selling them for. I buy the odd few every now and then for some variety in my snakes meals, costs me £2 each :2thumb:


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

no more cats said:


> I am making no more comment on this.


Fair enough if you aren't willing to explain then I'd presume you have too much guinea pigs which are now breeding and no longer have the space for baby's so you think hey lets kill them 

I see no problem freezing them but I don't see why you can't just sell them as pets seems a bit pointless and chances are by the time you feed them etc your gonna lose out on money there is plenty of places to get them tho and chances are your not gonna be cheaper than them. 
Bear in mind the large company's buy bedding food etc in mass bulk which saves them money hence why they are cheaper.
And I still don't see why the gunea pigs are gonna go to bad homes cause there in pet shops everyone needs a chance I bet you wouldn't be happy if you went to get one and they said no you might be a bad home also who's to say you keep them in the best condition what you see as good conditions is what others might say is bad.

Btw I'm not sticking up for guinea pigs because I don't want you to kill them in fact I really don't like guinea pigs they annoy me lol but just don't see how this is benificial towards you


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Tyzer said:


> Fair enough if you aren't willing to explain then I'd presume you have too much guinea pigs which are now breeding and no longer have the space for baby's so you think hey lets kill them
> 
> I see no problem freezing them but I don't see why you can't just sell them as pets seems a bit pointless and chances are by the time you feed them etc your gonna lose out on money there is plenty of places to get them tho and chances are your not gonna be cheaper than them.
> Bear in mind the large company's buy bedding food etc in mass bulk which saves them money hence why they are cheaper.
> ...


Very true. Not beneficial at all really unless you're breeding 100s/1000s of them as you'd need to pay for a gassing "house" to humanely kill them plus the upkeep of new gas tanks, probably a larger freezer, then finding buyers etc. and only selling for £1.50-£2.50 per guinea pig when you can easily sell guinea pigs as pets for at least £15.


----------



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

Matt you can't sell males for £15 people don't want that sex for pets. The only people who will take males are breeders and then they will only take one or two, so for the rest I offered them on here.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

no more cats said:


> Matt you can't sell males for £15 people don't want that sex for pets. The only people who will take males are breeders and then they will only take one or two, so for the rest I offered them on here.


Don't see why not when I bought my rabbit I specifically wanted a male as I had no intentions of breeding plus the people round the corner from me have 2 male guinea pigs


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

no more cats said:


> Matt you can't sell males for £15 people don't want that sex for pets. The only people who will take males are breeders and then they will only take one or two, so for the rest I offered them on here.


I'm pretty sure someone will buy them on Gumtree or something. Like I said the frozen price averages at £2 and you have to include the costs of humanely killing them, I'm 100% sure you can sell live for over £2.

Actually I had a guinea pig when I was much younger and I'm sure he was a male lol, got him from a local pet shop.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I had three when I was young - all males.

I too thought this thread was going to be about where to sell live ones, not ones for food!


----------



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

I have found that 99.9 per cent of people want female guinea pigs for pets or as future breeders, and I get a lot more males born than females. There is no money in breeding guinea pigs my way and I don't do it for that reason but I do have a lot of surplus males that I need to move on. I could put an advert on gumtree and sell them for cheaply or even free to good home, but my fear is reptile lovers will buy them and feed them alive and I don't want that to happen to my guinea pigs, as I have their best interests at heart.

There are some people who feed live food and what they do is their business it's nothing to do with me, but when I sell mine I do have a choice in how I sell them and I'm not selling them alive to be fed to snakes or other reptiles. 

If and when they are killed it will be done humanely. 
I hope this explains everything.


----------



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

Two weeks ago I rang 5 pet shops in my area to see if they wanted to buy 8 males guinea pigs, they each said no we only want females and this happens all the time. 

I thought it would be a good idea to sell my surplus males on here, I thought it would help me and I thought it would help snake people to find a good meal for them.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Personally like I said in my first reply I don't see a problem with it, but there's already easy access to frozen guineas and I'm sure people would appreciate them as pets if sold cheap anyway. Do what you want with yours though :2thumb:


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

Any need to be so rude when I was trying to help you? I didn't realise till I read "guinea pigs will be stored in the freezer" that you were selling them as frozen food because guess what, people breed guinea pigs on here for pets too!

If I was looking for frozen guinea pigs for my snakes, I'd click on a title that said "Frozen guinea pigs", common sense really. Don't blame your customer base for not understanding what you mean if your title isn't clear!




no more cats said:


> No I wasn't advertising pets I was advertising male guinea pigs as food.
> I'm not selling them live but all ready dead. Anyway I all ready have someone interested *so they understood what I meant*.


 
EDIT: That being said, I have no idea why everyone's trying to get you to sell them alive. It's a bit of a joke really that they buy frozen food but someone else can't breed and sell it? Why should the OP sell them dirt cheap/send them off to rescues or free to good home if they want to sell them as frozen food? They are the op's pigs to do whatever they wish with them & I'll most likely be doing the same with my male pigs but to feed to my own snakes once the pigs are dead. 

The op has lost a customer out of me for the edgy reply implying I was too daft to understand what they meant by their title, but I think anyone who's not interested in buying these frozen pigs or helping the OP find an outlet should stop playing treehugger and let them get on with it. None of you have any right to suggest OP shouldn't cull and sell as snake food - you all support the frozen food chain (and you can bet mass breeders don't get as good conditions as a small scale breeder!) They've had a good life so they have every right to humanely cull them and sell for snake food. Nobody wants males cos they're a pain in the behind and chances are they're racking up their costs already. Unless you find a customer who wants a pair of males to cohabit (which is very rare) they won't sell. Selling females and culling the males is actually a very cost effective and dare I say it, good way to go about business with breeding pigs. There are far too many male Gpigs in rescues already, don't add to it.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

You ever tried Gumtree mate and I don't believe that no petshops accept them why would it matter if its male or female to a kid


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

Because you can only house males from the same litter together, whereas a pet shop can save costs and hold as many litters of females together as they like!

You walk into any pet shop and it's the males that are always left. Females sell better it's a fact of life, and for a pet shop it means that they need to buy whatever is selling better so they aren't stuck with growing feeding and housing costs, and the issue of housing males together is also a consideration for anyone wanting to buy pet guinea pigs. If you have one male left in a shop, but you want two pigs, you can't just go and buy another male pig to house with it. Females, you can though. 

I've worked in pet shops and bred rabbits and guinea-pigs. I think some people commenting on this thread shouldn't post on things they clearly have no knowledge or first hand experience in. 






Tyzer said:


> You ever tried Gumtree mate and I don't believe that no petshops accept them why would it matter if its male or female to a kid


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

love_reptiles said:


> Because you can only house males from the same litter together, whereas a pet shop can save costs and hold as many litters of females together as they like!
> 
> You walk into any pet shop and it's the males that are always left. Females sell better it's a fact of life, and for a pet shop it means that they need to buy whatever is selling better so they aren't stuck with growing feeding and housing costs, and the issue of housing males together is also a consideration for anyone wanting to buy pet guinea pigs. If you have one male left in a shop, but you want two pigs, you can't just go and buy another male pig to house with it. Females, you can though.
> 
> I've worked in pet shops and bred rabbits and guinea-pigs. I think some people commenting on this thread shouldn't post on things they clearly have no knowledge or first hand experience in.


I have also worked in a pet shop do not try and belittle me 
I understand how it works doesent mean to say they can't sell them on Gumtree 
And my local [email protected] have 3-4 big runs for guinea pigs two with males and two with females.

Also I don't know about anyone else but when I was a little boy all of my pets had to be male or else lol


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

If you've worked in a shop then you wouldn't be asking why "pet shops wouldn't take males" - from a business point of view on small social mammals it's actually a very important and viable way of doing business and extremely, extremely widespread.. 

& I'd never sell on gumtree if my life depended on it.

Not exactly sure who you or anybody else thinks they are to tell the OP they can't cull their males and sell as frozen food. & this is even coming from someone who was offended by the OP's reply to me! 




Tyzer said:


> I have also worked in a pet shop do not try and belittle me
> I understand how it works doesent mean to say they can't sell them on Gumtree
> And my local [email protected] have 3-4 big runs for guinea pigs two with males and two with females.
> 
> Also I don't know about anyone else but when I was a little boy all of my pets had to be male or else lol


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

love_reptiles said:


> If you've worked in a shop then you wouldn't be asking why "pet shops wouldn't take males" - from a business point of view on small social mammals it's actually a very important and viable way of doing business and extremely, extremely widespread..
> 
> & I'd never sell on gumtree if my life depended on it.
> 
> Not exactly sure who you or anybody else thinks they are to tell the OP they can't cull their males and sell as frozen food. & this is even coming from someone who was offended by the OP's reply to me!


I never said the cant I said what's the point there not gonna make it much if any cheaper 
And what's the difference between selling them to a petshops or selling them on Gumtree 

Do not twist my words although you may hear what you like to hear I never mentioned he/she couldn't kill them I said there is no point if they decide to kill them and try then so be it 

Or here's a thought why would you breed pets if the other half are a waste 
I breed snakes most people prefer the males you don't see me killing the males I sell them it may take longer but they all sell.


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd hardly call snake food a waste. 



Tyzer said:


> I never said the cant I said what's the point there not gonna make it much if any cheaper
> And what's the difference between selling them to a petshops or selling them on Gumtree
> 
> Do not twist my words although you may hear what you like to hear I never mentioned he/she couldn't kill them I said there is no point if they decide to kill them and try then so be it
> ...


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

See this is what amazes me is the ridiculous misconception about guinea pigs. Males are often the best pets because generally once they are together they will stay together, females will come in and out of season and can get very nasty with each other and you are more likely to have to seperate them than males once bonded.

You also do not just have to have just litter mate males together! I've often paired boars up that are not related, young and old the main issue is if they have been used for breeding but even still I have aired boars up with no problem. 

The issue is that people aren't aware of the fact that males can live together happily and make the best pets, but if you explain this to people they often come round but when you have pet shop staff talking nonsense that doesn't help.

At the end of the day do what you want with your pigs but I wouldn't make it common knowledge amongst other guinea pig breeders as culling guinea pigs is very frowned upon.


----------



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

I do feel I have been attacked on this subject and if I have upset anyone with my comments I'm sorry, but I was on the defence when I answered.
Breeding guinea pigs is my hobby, I don't make any profit out of them and don't wish to but I do have a problem selling the males, so I thought a solution would be to sell them on here. The frozen guinea pigs I have seen in pet shop freezers are small and skinny compared to mine, as one of the things I breed for is size so you could compare mine to small rabbits. 

I thought my advert was clear and showing how well fed they are, that is why I mention their diet. 

I agree males make the best pets and they are not as nervous as the females. My breeding males will take food from my hand but not many of my breeding females will. I try and sell my baby males and put them cheaper than the females but it doesn't make any difference they still want females. 

*Culling guinea pigs is frowned upon, not with the big breeders it isn't. 
By the way who is OP?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

OP = original poster, ie you as you started the thread.


----------



## no more cats (May 2, 2013)

ok I get it now.


----------

